# Keine ODBC-Verbindung zur MSAccess-Datenbank



## wicki (6. Sep 2015)

Hallo,
die Fehlermeldung meiner Anwendung lautet:
_[Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Der angegebene DSN weist eine nicht übereinstimmende Architektur von Treiber und Anwendung auf._
Meine Daten:
- Windows 8, 64 Bit
- MSOffice Access 2007 (32 Bit)
Ich habe nun angenommen, dass ich für Access einen 64-Bit Treiber brauche.
Wenn ich nun einen ODBC-DSN über die Systemsteuerung anlegen will (ODBC-Datenquellen-Administrator (64-Bit)) und auf Hinzufügen klicke, wird mir nur ein Treiber für SQL Server angeboten, also kein Access-Treiber.
Beim ...Administrator (32-Bit) dagegen sehe ich mehrere Treiber auch für MSAccess. Wenn ich dort meinen ODBC-DSN anlege, kommt im Programm beim "con = DriverManager.getConnection(...)" die obige Fehlermeldung.

Wie kann ich diesen Fehler beheben ?
Muss ich einen 64-Bit Treiber installieren und wenn ja wo kriege ich den her ?
Bitte um Hinweise.

Gruß Wicki


----------



## thet1983 (7. Sep 2015)

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...ss-odbc-drivers-when-32-bit-office-is-present
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...ss-odbc-drivers-when-32-bit-office-is-present


----------



## wicki (7. Sep 2015)

Dank für Deine Antwort. Den angegebenen Link hatte ich auch schon aufgesucht. Mir ist das alles zu unsicher. Wenn ich Office 2010 (x64) verfügbar machen und installieren könnte an Stelle von Office 2007(x32) dann könnte es ja vielleicht klappen. Dann würde ich aber ggf. mit bereits existierenden Office-Anwendungen Probleme bekommen ?


----------

